# Old apple orchard?



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

I have been exploring an old 25 acre apple orchard near Lexington almost every day. I have read that they can be very productive for morels, but have yet to find one!!!!!! I have found a ton of asparagus(not growing yet) but no morels.... Has anybody else had luck with old orchards???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WALLEYE_1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Its a little early yet bud. give it some time. I find greys and whites in may most years. Good luck and keep on looking


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

keep looking old apple orchards are supposed to be some of the best areas to find em. I wish I had access to one


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Most years middle of May would be best. This season I would guess the next rain and probably a bit warmer weather should bring em on.
They are often out when the blossoms are on and dropping off. I have seen some apple trees already in blossom so it should be close, with a little help from Mother Nature..... GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

http://www.fungimag.com/winter-08-articles/Rev_Medicinal.pdfhttp://www.fungimag.com/winter-08-articles/Rev_Medicinal.pdfhttp://www.fungimag.com/winter-08-articles/Rev_Medicinal.pdfBe careful about old apple orchards. Fungi mag. has an article in it and states some of the old orchards contain arsenic because of the sprays that used to be put on the trees.:yikes:


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

We have been in numberious orchards that look so good, but never yield any. Still look around the Apple trees for the indicators. We have have good luck at the old 100 year old homesteads that are overgrown with woods but still have the apple trees. Orchards still work, my brother has one that produces so many the kids slip on them when playing baseball. We have yet to see any in our producing spots but expect next week. Go the the Avoca trail, if you beat the others to them you can get some yeild. It seems the old R/R lines with the coal engines hade some affect in producing them.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for all the good info guys!!! It rained the past couple of days, but now its cold and windy.... Looking at a ton of blossoms on the trees, so hopefully, things will start popping soon......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Ice fishing nut, clear out your P.M. box.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Don't give up hope on an old Apple Orchard! My Dad's old house had a 10 acre idle orchard and it produced year after year, often May 10th or later. The orchard is plowed under and gone now and that empty field is still producing. I marked on my calendar May 6th last year when my step brother began finding them, this is Berrien County.

One of the largest single hauls I have ever found was in High School...I had a buddy who said, "Do you know what a morel looks like, I was walking through an orchard to go turkey hunting and think I found some". He took me out there, this was a VERY active and clean commercial orchard and we filled 2 paper bags with whites in short time...this was Van Buren County and had to be Mid May if my memory serves me correct. Hunting State land in Southern Michigan I always keep a good eye out for single old apple trees, they are always worth a check under them, many of them don't look anything like what most people associate with an apple tree, except for those characteristic blossoms.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Ice fishing nut, clear out your P.M. box.


Cant do it from my phone.... Gonna have to go to the library in the am and do it.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

BigR said:


> Don't give up hope on an old Apple Orchard! My Dad's old house had a 10 acre idle orchard and it produced year after year, often May 10th or later. The orchard is plowed under and gone now and that empty field is still producing. I marked on my calendar May 6th last year when my step brother began finding them, this is Berrien County.
> 
> One of the largest single hauls I have ever found was in High School...I had a buddy who said, "Do you know what a morel looks like, I was walking through an orchard to go turkey hunting and think I found some". He took me out there, this was a VERY active and clean commercial orchard and we filled 2 paper bags with whites in short time...this was Van Buren County and had to be Mid May if my memory serves me correct. Hunting State land in Southern Michigan I always keep a good eye out for single old apple trees, they are always worth a check under them, many of them don't look anything like what most people associate with an apple tree, except for those characteristic blossoms.


I'm not gonna give up, just getting over anxious I think.....


----------



## BUCK_FEVER (Apr 5, 2006)

I know of a very old apple orchard in mid-north mi. I always find blacks all around it and never found one in the orchard. I usually don't get out during the white morel season. Am I missing out on the white mother load in the orchard? Will blacks grow in apple orchards?


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

BUCK_FEVER said:


> I know of a very old apple orchard in mid-north mi. I always find blacks all around it and never found one in the orchard. I usually don't get out during the white morel season. Am I missing out on the white mother load in the orchard? Will blacks grow in apple orchards?


I would say you very well could be missing some whites...and as far as if Blacks will grow...YES. I typically find both varities (at seperate times of course).


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

I am not a mushroom hunter, so this might be a silly question. so do you guys go over to those active apple orchard to look over for mushrooms? I normally see people saying and pictures showing in (wild) woods, but don't anyone mentioned on any orchards, well-maintain lands, etc.

Good hunting, guys!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Don't give up on the orchard yet. It's still kind of early for the yellows. I have real good luck near old appletrees. I actually like em just as much as dead elms.


----------



## WALLEYE_1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I've been way too busy andthe conditions look just right for a big old sack full lol. I'm sure my spots might let me down this weekend but I'm going to start at my favorite orchard for greys and whites.good luck all.
:woohoo1:


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

WALLEYE_1 said:


> Well I've been way too busy andthe conditions look just right for a big old sack full lol. I'm sure my spots might let me down this weekend but I'm going to start at my favorite orchard for greys and whites.good luck all.
> :woohoo1:


I think I'm gonna go for a walk myself today, strictly for health reasons!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok, getting frustrated now.... reports all over the state, everyone is finding morels.... Not to mention the thread about asparagus!!! We have had a few days of warm weather, and warm rain.... NO MORELS, AND NO ASPARAGUS!!!! Although the apple flowers havent fallen yet and the wild strawberrys are blooming like crazy!!! The area im hunting just screams morels, some of the best looking I have ever seen!! But not one to be found.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WALLEYE_1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Found all of these under apple trees so don't give up buddy. Looked under a lot that didn't have anything too though.


----------

